# pennsylvania timber prices



## derbyguy_78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello All..havent Been On Arborsite Lately And Almost Forgot How How Great It Is....anyway, I Need Some Help Finding Some Pa. Log Prices My Log Buyer Only Deals With Walnut Right Now And I Just Looked At Some Oak,hard Maple,black Cherry,and Ash That One Of My Firewood Customers Needs Cut...i Only Found One Site That Has Current Prices(penn. Woodlands Timber Market Site) But Like Anybody Out There I Like To Compare Prices ..so If Someone Could Please Help Me I Would Be Thankful..............scott


----------



## RAS323 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ya might get some responses in the forestry/logging forum.


----------



## Wortown Mick (Feb 8, 2008)

Out of curiosity why did you capitalize almost everything but your name?


----------



## derbyguy_78 (Feb 11, 2008)

*reply*



Wortown Mick said:


> Out of curiosity why did you capitalize almost everything but your name?



Just to see if anyone would ask:why did you capitalize almost everything but your name? LOL


----------

